# Some well deserving BROTHER is about to be shown some love!!!



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

It's as simple as this:gn
It's 2many of us and U dont know from whence we come:SM
It's your time to smile as we will help out with that:tu

*PS: Be Caution*:mn

What a way to start off the new year................


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Gettem Booker:mn:mn:chk


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

OH BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!! We gonna put a hutin' on SOMEONE!!!!!!!!!

:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

This will leave a mark! HAHAHA!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

What a way to start the year I can hear the
cries of pain already !!!!!!!!!!!
:ss:gn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Whhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabam!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh crap........where is this one going book?!.......who needs to run for shelter?


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm sure someone's in for a New Year's bomb they won't soon forget!!! Run for shelter!!! :mn :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Booker, you just got done maiming Florida and now your smacking down more. Lemme know if you need any backup on this one My Brother! :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Booker, you just got done maiming Florida and now your smacking down more. Lemme know if you need any backup on this one My Brother! :tu


Pm sent:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Uh-oh......:mn


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Wait... Florida isn't the target on this one, come on Booker... you haven't finished them off yet... Alex hasn't cried for mercy...


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Go get'em Booker:gn:mn:bx


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

Get Some:ss:ss


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Booker Bomb! God Help you! :gn:gn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Bombing Booker is on the loose........:tu:gn


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Rhut rho!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Wait... Florida isn't the target on this one, come on Booker... you haven't finished them off yet... *Alex hasn't cried for mercy... *


That like making IceHog wear a dress, Its not going to happen. Better luck making me let a murder go free, NOTTTT:chk


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> DriftyGypsy said:
> 
> 
> > Wait... Florida isn't the target on this one, come on Booker... you haven't finished them off yet... Alex hasn't cried for mercy...
> ...


Of the three we'd probably have a better chance of seeing Icehog in a dress :r:r:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Wait... Florida isn't the target on this one, come on Booker... you haven't finished them off yet... Alex hasn't cried for mercy...





DriftyGypsy said:


> Of the three we'd probably have a better chance of seeing Icehog in a dress :r:r:r:r


:r:r:rI hope he dont read your post:gn


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I see dead people!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Wait... Florida isn't the target on this one, come on Booker... you haven't finished them off yet... Alex hasn't cried for mercy...





DETROITPHA357 said:


> That like making IceHog wear a dress, Its not going to happen. Better luck making me let a murder go free, NOTTTT:chk





DriftyGypsy said:


> Of the three we'd probably have a better chance of seeing Icehog in a dress :r:r:r:r


thats some funny chit........................but why does my name always get tossed in the ring?........WTF did I do?


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> thats some funny chit........................but why does my name always get tossed in the ring?........WTF did I do?


send ppl crusty cigars.....:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> thats some funny chit........................but why does my name always get tossed in the ring?........WTF did I do?


you didn't smile....did ya:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> thats some funny chit........................but why does my name always get tossed in the ring?........WTF did I do?


Thas the price u pay when your well liked and Highly favored.:tu



Old Sailor said:


> you didn't smile....did ya:r:r


He did for me 1time when my father and myself herfed with him. He smiled at me then have me a serious look and told me to watch my back out there. Few more words but I cant say them here without getting kicked off.:bn


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> you didn't smile....did ya:r:r


It's when he smiles that you really need to worry...


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

ICBM Launched in the name of "Some well deserving BROTHER"

Oh, and I have launched it from a secret location so it will not be marked Australia..... MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :ss

Heads up Brother... or down... you choose


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Give em hell Booker :gn :gn


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Go get em Booker!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Of the three we'd probably have a better chance of seeing Icehog in a dress.


he quit wearin' dresses before MMHII, but you might see him in his leotard.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Wait... Florida isn't the target on this one, come on Booker... you haven't finished them off yet... Alex hasn't cried for mercy...


I thought the reason Florida was having a cold front was because the state is floating off of the coast of the Antarctica...

I know it is not me, because I did not receive a PM.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I thought the reason Florida was having a cold front was because the state is floating off of the coast of the Antarctica...
> 
> I know it is not me, because I did not receive a PM.


Yeah this one is not for florida, there mad at us for what we did to them:mn


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yeah this one is not for florida, there mad at us for what we did to them:mn


Now they are freezing:r I still love my FL bros!! They do know how to have a good time.

As your bombing run, is it going North, EAst, WEst or South?


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Depends on if it is off or from


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Now they are freezing:r I still love my FL bros!! They do know how to have a good time.
> 
> As your bombing run, is it going North, EAst, WEst or South?


It's headed:chk:chk


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I think I know where this is headed, on a gut hunch, and it's a good choice.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont know Pete...you may be on to something...I hope you have reinforced surroundings!:ss


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> I dont know Pete...you may be on to something...I hope you have reinforced surroundings!:ss


LOL, that isn't what my gut told me. I know a fellow gorilla that has been a fine example of gorilla-tude around here lately.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> It's headed:chk:chk


Bastage


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see the devastation.
Booker bombs always bring the pain.
:tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

off or from.........................good one.:tu


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Time to get the hip-waders out...:cb


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Bastage


:r:r:r



replicant_argent said:


> LOL, that isn't what my gut told me. I know *a fellow gorilla that has been a fine example of gorilla-tude around here *lately.


he's ok by me:tu


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

HEADS UP!!! There's incoming BROTHER!!!!!:ss


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Man, this is like watching a suspense movie. Is there gonna be a lot of cannon fire like in Pirate's? :gn:gn:mn

I got a jar o dut, I got a jar o dut!:chk


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> Man, this is like watching a suspense movie. Is there gonna be a lot of cannon fire like in Pirate's? :gn:gn:mn
> 
> I got a jar o dut, I got a jar o dut!:chk


No I think it's going to be a magazine hit if you know Booker:gn:hn
_*One big bang!*_


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Scud inbound! This one could hurt!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

468642410024803

Heading: Off

From: Where 
To: Where

Don't bother with armor - this one is a bunker buster! :chk:chk

:mn:mn:mn :gn:gn:gn:SM:SM :bl:bl


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Booker is on the loose! look out!!!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Yup - When Booker starts stirring the pot....


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Booker has this one landed yet?:sl I'm waiting in anticipation.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Is it too late to join in the festivities??? Just let me know!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> Booker has this one landed yet?:sl I'm waiting in anticipation.


Nope not do2land until Monday - Tuesday - & wednesday.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Is it too late to join in the festivities??? Just let me know!!!


this1is personal, target has been acquired & bombers are locked & loaded ready2fire.

But I do have future plans4us in the near future. R U Going2make the Feb 2nd herf or the1n August?


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Northern Launch Control reporting in.

Target has been locked and missile is inbound. May God have mercy on your soul :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Nope not do2land until Monday - Tuesday - & wednesday.


hmmm long trip.....long trips scare me....but they should really scare someone eles...:chk


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> this1is personal, target has been acquired & bombers are locked & loaded ready2fire.
> 
> But I do have future plans4us in the near future. R U Going2make the Feb 2nd herf or the1n August?


Appears to be a major and well coordinated hit going down. Congratulations all...:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

MarkinCA said:


> Appears to be a major and well coordinated hit going down. Congratulations all...:ss


Coordinated yes Major4him yes but our pleasure indeed.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Thought so.... good timing, guys.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Coordinated yes Major4him yes but our pleasure indeed.


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


>


:tpd:

Is this a bomb or a ICBM?
:gn:chk


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

BOTH!:ss


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

what? still not landed yet?...................................Dave did you mail this from the boat?........................................................:r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> this1is personal, target has been acquired & bombers are locked & loaded ready2fire.
> 
> But I do have future plans4us in the near future. R U Going2make the Feb 2nd herf or the1n August?


Then I'll just sit and watch the fireworks!! :gn

I'm going to try and make it to both herfs hopefully!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> what? still not landed yet?...................................Dave did you mail this from the boat?........................................................:r


Oh they're coming.......... from all directions :ss


----------



## planecrazy69 (Nov 2, 2007)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Oh they're coming.......... from all directions :ss


As a matter of fact, I just launched a salvo from the East.


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Just launched!!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)




----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Ahh, the suspense! I did not realize how many sorties you guys were launching. This Brotha's city may be erased from the map.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, Im ready to see the devastation on this goon...or maybe a noob.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Yeah, Im ready to see the devastation on this goon...or maybe a noob.


Yes, we can't wait!

Just got notification this morning that my supplier has shipped direct 91937625 5545 :ss:tu


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Yeah, Im ready to see the devastation on this goon...or maybe a noob.


No kidding!!! You all are serious here!! Someone is in for a world of hurt.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

still nothing but talk from the Northern Aggression Crew..................................................................................................:r


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

You guys are outta freaking control :gn

I love it!


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Target is in my
Cross-hairs; sheer delight as
I pull the trigger!*


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> still nothing but talk from the Northern Aggression Crew..................................................................................................:r


Because we are waiting for WAyners SCADUDS to hit


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Yeah, Im ready to see the devastation on this goon...or maybe a noob.


All I can say is it ain't gonna be pretty :gn:chk


----------



## Ms. Detroit (Dec 31, 2007)

I was made to go to the post office and send this thing off called a bomb.
Now I have to post a Delivery Conformation Number: 0307 1790 0005 6002 7090. 

Well I know where it's going because I sent if off, so I guess I should say INCOMINGGGGG:gn (men)


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Stop, Drop and Roll whenever you get hit (who ever it is) Booker says love but I'm batting that translates to Postal Napalm. :gn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ms. Detroit said:


> I was made to go to the post office and send this thing off called a bomb.
> Now I have to post a Delivery Conformation Number: 0307 1790 0005 6002 7090.
> 
> Well I know where it's going because I sent if off, so I guess I should say INCOMINGGGGG:gn (men)


Thxs Love:tu
:tuOk for those thats been waiting for this to land and saying it's taking to long (alex) it's a reason for everything us masons do (ok most of the times)
Nevertheless enjoy my BROTHER, Friend, Botl:tu



Budprince said:


> Stop, Drop and Roll whenever you get hit (who ever it is) *Booker says love *but I'm batting that translates to Postal Napalm. :gn


It's all love.:tu(most of what I do is out of love&the heart)


----------



## Debob (May 10, 2007)

looks like some poor sucker is about to get got,haahahahah


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Yeah, Im ready to see the devastation on this goon...or maybe a noob.


I'm waiting to see ground zero.....should be interesting!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Cigar Hound said:


> I'm waiting to see ground zero.....should be interesting!


That might be tough since it is under water like Atlantis:tu


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Mmmmm, tracking shows my ICBM as delivered... looks like someone will have surprise when they get home :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DownUnder LLG said:


> :tu


I C U let your Light shine. I was wondering how long it was going2take.

Hope this Brother is happy with his gifts..


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I C U let your Light shine. I was wondering how long it was going2take.
> 
> Hope this Brother is happy with his gifts..


He is VERY happy....its me..................it's like Christmas came 2 weeks late (but this time I get gifts i WILL enjoy!) Stewart


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Kool......enjoy the hit.....................they failed when trying to take out FL


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I C U let your Light shine. I was wondering how long it was going2take.
> 
> Hope this Brother is happy with his gifts..


Yes, well I am a bit slow :tu


----------



## planecrazy69 (Nov 2, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> He is VERY happy....its me..................it's like Christmas came 2 weeks late (but this time I get gifts i WILL enjoy!) Stewart


Enjoy the sticks, and enjoy your children while they're young. :tuAlways make time for them, trust me they remember.

I'm sure the carnage is just starting, better keep yer head down.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> Kool......enjoy the hit.....................they failed when trying to take out FL


who failed, haven't seen anything up here...yet.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Ms. Detroit said:


> I was made to go to the post office and send this thing off called a bomb.
> Now I have to post a Delivery Conformation Number: 0307 1790 0005 6002 7090.
> 
> Well I know where it's going because I sent if off, so I guess I should say INCOMINGGGGG:gn (men)


Your right, It's like majic, I also punched in a bunch of numbers and out came another number 0103 8555 7492 2858 1579:gn:gn


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> who failed, haven't seen anything up here...yet.


I'll second that Dave, clear skies over NY again...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Your right, It's like majic, I also punched in a bunch of numbers and out came another number 0103 8555 7492 2858 1579:gn:gn


LoL now how did that happen.

Its was said earlier, its just starting but enjoy the up coming packages over the next few days.

Congrads on the new born Stew, enjoy every moment of there lives. Blessings2u&your fam....


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LoL now how did that happen.
> 
> Its was said earlier, its just starting but enjoy the up coming packages over the next few days.
> 
> Congrads on the new born Stew, enjoy every moment of there lives. Blessings2u&your fam....


Thanks Booker, all of this means very much to me..


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

TimButz2 said:


> I'll second that Dave, clear skies over NY again...


Ummmm, nope - not all of the skies are clear:ss:ss


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

planecrazy69 said:


> As a matter of fact, I just launched a salvo from the East.


OK, *That's* funny! :tu


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Yeah, Im ready to see the devastation on this *goon*...or maybe a *noob*.


I'm sure it's easy to see the devastation from where you are!!!:r It would appear that it was neither goon nor noob, but a Brother instead. ENJOY!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Thanks Booker, all of this means very much to me..


U are more than welcome.:tu


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

Keeps your head up towards the north east as well...:ss:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Thanks Booker, all of this means very much to me..


U welcoming me into your space (on my visit) not only as a Mason or a Botl but as a friend ment alot2me.
Your welcome.


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> who failed, haven't seen anything up here...yet.


Well, that's just not nice to say:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1326717&postcount=537

Seems you must have forgot, but I'll just chalk that up to old age :tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

KngOf9Ex got me today.....THANKS BROTHER


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Scott Greig (M1903A1, I believe) got me too.........highly appreciated, I will enjoy them immensely!
The JJ Maddie is one of my top 3 NC's:tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Please hit ALL of these guys up with some RG.....they make this place what it is.:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Please hit ALL of these guys up with some RG.....they make this place what it is.:ss


None of that needed. 
Its not about us, its all about u&yours......


----------

